# Outdoor Arena Footing



## Baron Pinto (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure it would work fine. The problem is not in the cost. Have you priced out rocks? They are cheap as well. The cost seems to come from actually getting those rocks to you. Dump trucks don't hold as much as some folks think. With the bricks, they may actually be more expensive once you figure in the cost of how you would get them to your site. W/ the rocks they are all set to go and be loaded right into the dump truck. Less effort = less cost.


----------

